# ikea



## olivivia (Nov 20, 2008)

hello,
could anybody tell me if the new ikea has opened yet in and near valencia city .
i no there was a delay ,but i cant find any news about it...
plus does anyone know were any second hand furniture shops are in and near valencia city or around 30 miles radius ,..

thanks


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

these are the ones on their website...

Barcelona
Badalona
Gran Vía L'Hospitalet

Madrid
Alcorcón
Ensanche de Vallecas
SS de los Reyes


A Coruña
Asturias
Barakaldo (Vizcaya)
Jerez (Cádiz)
Málaga
Murcia
Sevilla
Valladolid
Zaragoza


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

olivivia said:


> hello,
> could anybody tell me if the new ikea has opened yet in and near valencia city .
> i no there was a delay ,but i cant find any news about it...
> plus does anyone know were any second hand furniture shops are in and near valencia city or around 30 miles radius ,..
> ...


we have 2 local companies who do Ikea shopping for you - afaik they are both still going to Murcia - Valencia would be much closer so I'd guess it hasn't opened yet


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Second-hand furniture shops are a rarity, at least in this area, because the Spaniards don't get rid of things easily. Their furniture is frequently good quality not just chipboard with a thin wood-effect printed plastic coating.


----------



## Whiteen (Mar 30, 2013)

Gandia has one or two second hand furniture shops.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is an Ikea opening in Alfafar, Valencia, this summer. It was in the papers - they had 100,000 applicants for 400 jobs.

Ikea recibe 100.000 solicitudes de empleo para 400 puestos en su nueva tienda de Valencia - 20minutos.es


----------

